# Wo Silbererz farmen



## Ascia (27. April 2008)

Hallo ich hab neulich ein Magiertwink angefangen und liege leiter im Bergbau ein bisschen im Rückstand.
Ich bin nun level 30 und geh ins Schlingendorntal aber leider musste ich feststellen, dass da sehr viel Eisenvorkommen sind, welche ich aber erst mit lvl 125 farmen kann.
Ich bin leider erst auf skill 105 (*schäm*)
Also dachte ich mir, dass ich mir ein Stack silbererz kaufe und das zu Silberbarren verarbeitet und schon bin ich auf skill 125.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass auf meinem Server absolute Wucherpreise herschen. zum Beispiel kosten 5 Silbererz 15g und das Silbererz kostet insgesamt mehr als ECHTsilbererz.
Und das will ich nicht auf den Tisch legen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe was für Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt wo man sehr gut Silbererz farmen kann.
Vllt ein Abstecher ins Arathihochland? oder muss ich nach Kalimdor?
Wäre sehr schön wenn ihr mir sagt in welches Gebiet ich muss und welche Höhlen ich besuchen muss (Koordinaten?), weil in Höhlen gibts natürlich am meisten Erze.
Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mal schnell in Gatherer schauen könnt oder Cartographer oder was ihr auch habt.
Vielen Dank ich vorraus und bitte keine Flames.
MfG Ascia


----------



## Dagonzo (27. April 2008)

Ascia schrieb:


> Also hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe was für Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt wo man sehr gut Silbererz farmen kann.


Silbererz kann man nicht einfach so farmen, da es Random ist. Es gibt also keine festen Stellen. Am besten ist es aber in Gebieten zu finden wo die Mobs so ca. 20-40 sind. Vorzugsweise in Höhlen.


----------



## Tirkari (28. April 2008)

Ich würd Zinnerz abbauen empfehlen zum Skillen.
Dauert zwar leider ein bißchen, weil das ja auch grün ist, dafür findet man es aber zB in Tausend Nadeln mehr als genug (und ab und zu auch Silber)


----------



## Magerockz (1. Mai 2008)

also um mal ganz erlich zu sein ich hab in ganz tausend nadeln kein silbererz gefunden :/


----------



## Tirkari (2. Mai 2008)

Dann hattest du einfach Pech.
(gerade keine Spawns von Silber oder andere waren immer schneller als du)
Silbererz ist selten, steht also nicht immer da, kann aber theoretisch überall da auftauchen, wo man auch Zinn findet (und das gibts in Tausend Nadeln ne ganze Menge)


----------



## Link02 (6. Mai 2008)

Desweiteren ist beim eingang zu HDW ein Vorkommen welches oft nachts noch vorhanden ist ( jedenfals bei uns auf dem server ) lohnt sich also da immer ma vorbei zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lumatu95 (18. Juni 2008)

ich würd im rotkammgebirge zinnerz farmen da ist auch vereinzelt silberrez


----------



## Alucard_187 (28. Juni 2008)

HY! Schönes Forum...

Ich war gestern und heute auch grad am Silbererz farmen ich hab dafür auch den PC Games Reiseführer, der auch die potenziellen spawnpoints anzeigt, zu rate gezogen! Aber nichts... nirgends an den angezeigten stellen war welches zu finden! Doch der hier im Forum gestellte Bergbauhilfe Thread macht eigentlich alles richtig. Man muss für silbererz vor allem in Höhlen farmen denke ich!


----------



## Davleex (7. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn das Thema schon etwas veraltet ist möchte ich trotzdem meinen Senf noch dazugeben: Eigentlich habe ich gegooglet: Silbererz farmen World of Warcraft
Schade, dass diese Erze nur Random sind. Ich habe aber solches öfter in den Sumpfländern gesehen. Auch in dem Arathihochland habe ich welche entdeckt.


----------

